# L'en-tête des courriels de Mail.app trop long



## pououm (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si c'est normal, mais mes en-têtes pour mes messages sont toujours hyper longs. Comment fait-on pour réduire? Car moi je veux juste savoir mon destinataire. 
Ca donne ça par exemple : 

De : 	listes@listes.lemonde.fr
	Objet : 	Dernière minute : Un séisme de magnitude 7,3 frappe le sud du Japon
	Date : 	26 février 2010 22:08:34 HNEC
	À : 	alerte-html@listes.lemonde.fr
	Répondre à : 	listes@lemonde.fr
	Delivered-To: 	pououm@gmail.com
	Delivered-To: 	alerte-html_1311998_1267218514_56@listes.lemonde.fr
	Received: 	by 10.213.108.143 with SMTP id f15cs50493ebp; Fri, 26 Feb 2010 13:11:04 -0800 (PST)
	Received: 	by 10.87.58.25 with SMTP id l25mr1784061fgk.75.1267218663084; Fri, 26 Feb 2010 13:11:03 -0800 (PST)
	Received: 	from listes.lemonde.fr (listes.lemonde.fr [195.154.120.159]) by mx.google.com with ESMTP id 9si1061104fxm.48.2010.02.26.13.10.59; Fri, 26 Feb 2010 13:11:02 -0800 (PST)
	Received: 	by listes.lemonde.fr (Postfix) id 773C1F819D; Fri, 26 Feb 2010 22:09:59 +0100 (CET)
	Received: 	by listes.lemonde.fr (Postfix, from userid 48) id 3508EF8196; Fri, 26 Feb 2010 22:09:57 +0100 (CET)
	Return-Path: 	<owner@retour.listes.lemonde.fr>
	Received-Spf: 	pass (google.com: domain of owner@retour.listes.lemonde.fr designates 195.154.120.159 as permitted sender) client-ip=195.154.120.159;
	Authentication-Results: 	mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of owner@retour.listes.lemonde.fr designates 195.154.120.159 as permitted sender) smtp.mail=owner@retour.listes.lemonde.fr; dkim=pass (test mode) header.i=@listes.lemonde.fr
	Dkim-Signature: 	v=1; a=rsa-sha1; c=simple/simple; d=listes.lemonde.fr; s=default; t=1267218598; bh=XmiWQ6dp32BwWejzXPNsjhas5Pw=; h=MIME-Version:Content-Type:Reply-To:Sender: Content-Transfer-Encoding:Fromate:Subject:To:Message-Id; b=gQKJoy0VH+vZ0S5jThPYhaHHWiyarUH6Ve1QLispBcb0sAGv+4xMSfAk0zJtD+48E 04eRJotrXWnJNBogYnD36nxRZFJakd7ZCxTmFRLfGN2UdwYYkknnLweDEPXZQA4Hn7 WdmEH5D8l2PZ5m0fCh4UFmP2hFcNxLif8Y9CST/g=
	Domainkey-Signature: 	a=rsa-sha1; s=default; d=listes.lemonde.fr; c=simple; q=dns; b=7kgkPWoOyfPgYGiXOYB/BF8ghTPba7ah5GKefjNfVl698dEjYJQVXJHrzvMpKkdhL ha4XTRWnGkkXCy54YfoALYt4L4wkFgGMWY8dQWAH7hKLbeQDG7l0pFlEh4JM1Yhee/+ Mp4q7vStBKi2nZKC/qFM7+zmWdnLYoFj79WrmwI=
	Mime-Version: 	1.0
	Content-Type: 	text/html;  charset="iso-8859-15"
	Sender: 	"Le Monde.fr - lettre derniere minute (version HTML)" <alerte-html@listes.lemonde.fr>
	Content-Transfer-Encoding: 	quoted-printable
	Message-Id: 	<20100226210958.3508EF8196@listes.lemonde.fr>


Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2010)

1/ je ne vois rien d'anormal : ton "Mail" n'y est pour rien
2/ les entêtes, c'est bon pour les techos (des gars bizarres dont je fais (paraît-il) partie)
3/ donc, autant les cacher
4/ par ailleurs, c'est pour le forum Internet & Réseaux donc je déplace.


----------



## pououm (28 Février 2010)

Ok, mais moi j'aimerais justement bien les cacher car je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de toutes ces écritures  En tout cas, pour ma vie de tout les jours, ça ne me sert carrément pas


----------



## fanougym (28 Février 2010)

Présentation/message/ décocher entêtes longs ...


----------



## pououm (28 Février 2010)

fanougym a dit:


> Présentation/message/ décocher entêtes longs ...



Merci mais je viens d'essayer et ça ne fait rien . Je n'ai décidément pas de chance


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

Va verifier tes preferences Mail 
surtout coté visualisation/affichage des entêtes !

sinon au pire 
tu fermes Mail
tu vires ou déplaces  sa plist
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist'

tu relances Mail
tu rerentres tes comptes
et tu retrouves tes archives   avec Mail et  réglages par defaut


----------



## pououm (1 Mars 2010)

Yeah!!!! Merci énormément! ! Ca a marché!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Mai 2010)

est-ce que je peux rebondir sur ce sujet (si je puis dire)?

J'utilise Mail et Gmail en IMAP et un truc me palit pas trop, c'est justement l'absence d'entete claire qui apparait dans le corps du message lorsqu'on repond.

Dasn mon compte yahoo (utilise en webmail uniquement) ou a mes differents taff avec outlook, une entete claire permet de comprendre l'historique des messages et c'est tres clair.

Avec Gmail sur leur interface web, c;est compresse donc difficile a voir et via Gmail j'ai juste un eligne qui apparait style "Le 14 mai 2010 à 23:07, Untel a écrit :"

Ya moyen de changer ca (je pensais aux entetes longues mais elles sont vraiment TROP longues)?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2010)

les entêtes au sens strict ne sont pas dans le corps de message, mais des données tech liées à la défintion du message et son acheminement, en à coté.

par alileurs Mac*Gyver un point à préciser
tu parles de gmail en ligne ou gmail dans Mail?
(sans doute dans Mail)

il doit etre possible de trouver un script
car après tout quand on choisit contenu brut on a tout dans la fenetre de message( en reception envoyés , BAL perso) 
-----
d'ailleurs j'en profite pour rebondir itou

( c'est la semaine trampoline )

sous tiger je n'arrive pas à avoir ce que j'avais sous panther

ca






en procedant comme je l'avais fait ( preferences/ Mail -personnaliser)
ca ne marche pas

j'ai posé la question à divers tigerisés
ils se sont tous cassés les dents là dessus
( et m'ont dit , si tu trouves une solution ca m'interesse)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Mai 2010)

Salut Pascalformac,

En fait je parlait un peu des 2 (mail et gmail) car je ne sais pas lequel tenir pour responsable de l'affichage de l'entete  lors d'une reponse a un mail (entete du mail 'precedent' donc).

Quand j'ai decide il y a qq temps d'avoir un boite gmail plutot que yahoo, j'ai ete (et suis toujours) un peu derouté par la maniere dont il affiche les entetes (en webmail).

Je cherche comme toi il me semble a avoir juste la simple entete style:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DE:
A:
Date:
Objet:

mais rien a faire. J'imagine que c'est a gmail de la faire (mon adresse yahoo le fait tres bien) mais rien trouvé dans les reglages ou la partie labs.

Maintenant, si je peux resoudre ca depuis Mail (adresse Gmail en IMAP) ca me va aussi mais la aussi rien a faire pour le moment.

C'est un peu con comme probleme non? (je veux dire, c'est un truc de base ce que je demande, non)

Pour info, je teste Mobileme depuis 1 semaine et il me semble que ca fait pareil (pas d'entete normale).

PS: je vois que tu parles de Tiger, tu as reussi sous Leo ou Snow Leo?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2010)

séparons les choses
il y a d'un coté les interfaces en ligne
et il y a Mail

*dans les interfaces en ligne  les options c'est selon le bon vouloir des designers d'icelles
que ce soit yahoo hotmail gmail ou autres
( toutefois il est existe masses de custos externes , differents selon chez kikon a son nimail, ajout de boutons , scripts etc )

**dans Mail
comme pour tout logiciel de messagerie( Mail , outlook , thuderbird , entourage etc)  il y a des options de présentations
dont entêtes

c'est  séparé et indépendant du service utilisé

concernant réglage d'entête Mail dans leopard et SL, je n'ai pas regardé
ce qui est agacant c'est qu'en theorie c'est possible dans Mail
je l'ai fait sur divers OS 
mais tiger, rien à faire
très curieux


----------

